# What could it be? Confused?



## flossyv (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi ladies
Brief story had dd oct 2012 after 1st ICSI and hubby and i just been seeing what happens as would love another one. 
So pretty much periods have been relatively regular and don't seem to have had one this month. Thought I would have had one last Monday which would have been 28 days and over w.e had tiny bit of brown stuff (you now what I mean) and me and hubby did the deed   and after there was some blood not much sorry tmi....but still nothing since. So thought af would have been here by now. 
I have had had really sore boobs and some occasionally cramping but that's it. Do you think I could be dare I say it pregnant or just my body doing something weird. Haven't done a test as can't face it being negative  wondered if anybody else has experienced this sort of thing. 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not!  Most women have a dodgy cycle once a year or so, so it could be that, or you may indeed be pregnant.  Testing is the only answer x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

You're just going to have to test, but if you are reproductively normal and suddenly a blip has occurred then I think it's natural to wonder.

I guess it depends on the extent on your husbands infertility. Things like count and motility can vary dramatically over time xx


----------



## flossyv (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies well can't believe it but I did 1 cheap 99p test yesterday got a very faint positive line so did the other test this morning more definite line went out bought a clear blue digital and yes I am pregnant! 
I am so shocked can not actually believe it never thought it would happen naturally. I have phoned my clinic to ask if they would consider an early 7 week scan waiting for call back, just to put mind at ease I guess. 
Will update again later x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations flossy


----------

